# How is Intel DG31PR ????



## spitfire (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey guys..I was searching a good mobo with relatively newer chipset and features to club with e4500 for last 3 weeks that can run vista wit aero with onboard IGP.Budget was small (around 3k) but wasnt getting anything other than 945 chipset  and nv73 based mobo at thar price

945/965 is outdated now and dont wanna go for nv73 since it doesnt support dual channel DDR..

Now I stuck upon a board based on G31 chipset called the DG31PR..it seems right on features I need. Costs around Rs.3700 (I think I can mange that extra 700 bucks increase)
What I need is 
1333 FSB support
Dual channel DDR2
PCIe 16x
At least C PCI slots
Onboard sound and Gigabit Ethernet
Vista aero capable Onboard graphics
At least 4 USB ports on board

Now I need some feedbacks on this board(like performance,overclocking capability(??),stability,any crappy bugs like XFX 650i).Searched the net but didnt find any good review.

Also plz suggest any othe board i that same price point if possible (Preferably bellow 3.5k...but can manage 4k mx)

Thnx in advance


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

No OC is allowed under any Intel board apart from the highest end 975 

comes with NO IEEE 1394a firewire port 

has 2 RAM slot but that can be now over come with buying single 2 GB RAM stick to start with as the prices are low...

The G31 (GMA x3100) so will run vista with ease how ever do note it doesnt support SM 3.0 so low or no performance is expected on on board gaming compare to the nvidia 7150 platform...

As its Intel board support is good enough (though u can have problem of RMA with any company  incl Intel too)



> ,any crappy bugs like XFX 650i



by the way can u please point me the bug you are talking about 650i ultra ??

also under LGA775 under your budget look for this board too, *www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=TF7150U-M7



> 945/965 is outdated now and dont wanna go for nv73 since it doesnt support dual channel DDR..



Please explain...



> Also plz suggest any othe board i that same price point if possible (Preferably bellow 3.5k...but can manage 4k mx)



if you have not bought the processor yet, then I would suggest that do look for AMD x2 solution rather than Intel, with your price range AMD will performe far better than Intel


----------



## spitfire (Dec 15, 2007)

Thnx Chotot 

Good on board gaming performance is not needed as I will be getting a 8800GT 5-6 months later so need a board to run vista smoothly till then..

945 is too much outdated now and Nvidia 7050/7100 chipset based motherboards do not support dual channel memory controller so they will be stuck with single channel memory controller..reducing memory bandwidth and performance..Thats why I am neglecting this chipset...May reconsider this if performance is good..

965 still looks good specially after he gma 3000 driver update but still think g31 will be better since the price difference between these two is very small..

And I wasnt referring 650ultra craps in general..I was specifically pointing towords te issues XFX 650 boards are facing such as DOA,crashes due to buggy bios firmware..

And lastly AMD is still an option with far better variety of motherboards....but at around 5k e4500 looks better than 4800 x2 at this moment...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

> And I wasnt referring 650ultra craps in general..I was specifically pointing towords te issues XFX 650 boards are facing such as DOA,crashes due to buggy bios firmware..



We have difference in opinion !!! I find the board pretty good yes there are problems but support is not that bad either !!!



> Good on board gaming performance is not needed as I will be getting a 8800GT 5-6 months later so need a board to run vista smoothly till then..



Think for 650i ultra + 8400 GS then over any Intel board  but again i dont think u trust 650i any more 

so I guess 4800 is better option in terms of Money and performance !!!

anyway your choice :d we just can suggest


----------



## spitfire (Dec 17, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Think for 650i ultra + 8400 GS then over any Intel board  but again i dont think u trust 650i any more



650ultra is over my budget...and I wont invest in a discreet card now..as I will be getting a good one 5-6 months later..


----------



## swapnil82 (Mar 14, 2008)

i have built a system with dg31pr and c2d e8200.
it is not booting (no beeps, no display)
can anyone tell me what's the problem?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=777236&posted=1#post777245


----------

